# What is Easy method to get Pd from PdCl2 Palladium-dichloride



## r3arch1312 (Oct 15, 2021)

I need help in extraction of Palladium from PdCl2 weight = 150g.
and what is a most easy method to process that...
Thanks to all...


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 16, 2021)

One way: zinc
Another way: Na formate
Speaking about PdCl2 in solution


----------



## r3arch1312 (Oct 26, 2021)

Lino1406 said:


> One way: zinc
> Another way: Na formate
> Speaking about PdCl2 in solution


Thanks for answerng.
No! I talk about PdCl2 Red Powder


----------



## r3arch1312 (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh sorry Man!
Im so stupid...<<<<you talk that i neeed to disolve my PdCl2 ????>>>>
And precipitate it with Zinc Powder..
What is posts-process of it.


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 26, 2021)

PdCl2 dissolution is best in HCl


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2021)

I reduce it in a hydrogen gas atmosphere to give Pd metallic powder.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 26, 2021)

Will that give the purer metal than format reduction?
It demands some more specialised equipment though, don't it?


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 26, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> Will that give the purer metal than format reduction?
> It demands some more specialised equipment though, don't it?


Yes, you will need a high heat stable vessel (such as quartz tube) and have to flush the air and replace it with H2 gas and heat.
To what degree...? i'm assuming in the area of 450 C. But i'm sure Lou would correct me.


----------



## zacchy (Oct 27, 2021)

best sodium borohydride


----------



## r3arch1312 (Nov 5, 2021)

How many metal powder i can expect from this 150g of PdCl2...
And i want to resume : 
I need to disolve PdCl2 in HCL!and drop Pd-metal-powder using Zinc-Powder, but there is my problem 
i have only about 30 gram of Zn-Powder In my casse i must exclude ,methods with using complicated equipment, etc...
Thanks to all for every answer and help, a LOT..
any easy method or tutorial is welcome, , because i dont wanna to destroy my precious-metal...
I think that is a good amount of it... AND prce of Pd i higher than Au.. 
Thanks one more time to all.


----------



## rusti2 (Nov 8, 2021)

r3arch1312 said:


> I need help in extraction of Palladium from PdCl2 weight = 150g.
> and what is a most easy method to process that...
> Thanks to all... View attachment 46810


Pure anhydrous palladium chloride has about 59% metallic Pd content.


----------

